# Time trial rules question



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2012)

I listen to high energy tracks like Motörhead's _Ace of Spades _when using my gym bike and am sure that it gives me a boost when I'm working hard.

I reckon that listening to something like that when riding a time trial would be performance-enhancing. I've seen pro riders warming up with their iPod earpieces in, but not when actually racing. 

I don't really like the idea of riding on the road with music blasting in my ears, but I wondered - do TT regulations actually permit it? If it is banned, is that from the point of view of safety or because it is an artificial performance enhancement?


----------



## palinurus (25 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> - do TT regulations actually permit it?


 
No.

But I'm not sure of the reason, but likely to be safety.


----------



## palinurus (25 Mar 2012)

*"19. Awareness of Surroundings*​(a) Competitors must not wear head/earphones associated with audio equipment except hearing aids."​ 
http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/Information/Procedure/Regulations/tabid/79/Default.aspx


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Noodley (25 Mar 2012)

Just sing the tunes to yourself in your head.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2012)

Noodley said:


> Just sing the tunes to yourself in your head.


I'd go even slower!


----------



## VamP (26 Mar 2012)

Putting on a number does the same thing


----------

